# for raw feeders: what exactly is a "raw meaty bone"?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A raw meaty bone is any raw bone with quite a lot of meat on! The ratio of bone to meat varies - chicken necks have far more bone than wings, for example. Most RMBs are soft enough to be consumed completely, so need to be allowed for when feeding your dogs, especially as they may considerably increase the amount of calcium a puppy gets. Recreational bones are bigger, less meaty bones that are chewed on then removed, and eventually thrown away when they become hard and dry - they will still provide some calories but not as many as RMBs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> I've been trying to find out and have seen so many lists (Turkey Necks, Chicken Backs, Pork Necks, etc etc) but do I actually leave the meat on those bones? Or pull it off and give them the bones with only a bit of meat on them?
> 
> Can other bones (such as pork ribs perhaps?) be given too, or are those simply called "bones" in the Raw Feeding world?
> 
> ...


Yes you leave the meat on those bones and give to the dog, I would start with turkey necks and chicken backs for a dog w no experience eating raw, most find they like it so much they try to hork it down and choke, so supervise! It won't be long until your dog learns how to chew and rip the meat off and eat the bone, its great for teeth and gums of the dog. And since turkey and chicken are the less fatty meats you'll have less chance of a stomach upset. These bones can be eaten (these types of bones are mostly weak cartilage dog's easily crunch up with no ill effects) and should be for your dog to get all the nutritional qualities of marrow and calcium and to clean those teeth! My dogs haven't needed a dental in years thanks to raw meaty bones! DO NOT COOK! This will make the bones brittle and sharp enough to cause internal damage!

Avoid weight bearing bones!! That's large thick bones the animal used to support it's weight! They are too thick and will break teeth on a dog who tries to break them to get to the marrow.

You'll notice in a few weeks on raw brighter eyes, better muscle tone, more energy and less smelly poops, on my poms they barely shed now and all my dogs have very very shiny coats. Little to no tear stains as well. I have a pom who no longer seizures since we started raw years ago and a pom with fatty tumors that have shrunk significantly.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder's feeding regimen for puppies is AM moistened kibble and 3-5 chicken necks for dinner. Turkey necks are easier to find as are wings. I had to check around various grocery stores for a reliable source of necks. I think I know all of the butchers at HEB! I phone in my order and have a case of them the following day. Allegedly, Buck is getting a balanced diet with his kibble, so the point of my raw is for his teeth and coat. I am more cautious with other raw meaty bones, because I really would hate for him to break one of his teeth and they're messier. I can confine him to his white towel and tray set-up the few seconds it takes him to devour chicken.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonderful!

Thank you all so much for your input and all the information. I'll probably head to a few grocery stores this afternoon to price a variety of different options and see what works best for my little guys


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Mfmst, this is exactly what I am trying to do for Dulcie. How do you divide the meals up, calorie and nutrient-wise? Do you feed a full day's kibble and consider the necks/wings a kind of teeth/coat treat? Or do you allow for the raw being one actual meal and feed half of a daily kibble ration at the other meal? I've been wrestling with this question, since I do not think the raw I am giving her (chicken pieces plus organ meats or a meaty turkey neck) is nutritionally balanced to be an entire half of her daily food, and yet I have been calling it that. I've been giving her about 2/3 of a daily kibble ration at one meal and the raw at another meal and hoping that adds up to a balanced diet.

(ETA Have only been doing this for a month or so and am trying to assess. So far her weight is good and she also seems to be doing well - however, I'd like to know what others who feed similarly to I do.)


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I would allow for the meaty bones to be considered a meal...as long as you are feeding enough of them. i wouldn't feed them on a daily basis, maybe 3 days a week? Otherwise you will be tipping the balance of calcium/phosphorus as the kibble will have that already added to it.


----------

